# Getting a car: lease, buy or rent?



## Thor77 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice and info regarding how to arrange for a car in the US.

I'm moving to Ann Harbor, MI in September 2013 to stay there for about 5 months. I need a family friendly car (safe, not too small, a Toyota Avensis maybe), will use it for about 50-60 miles a day, avarage. 

Is it possible to get a short term leasing deal, or do I need to buy? Or maybe long term rent is a good option? I don't know a whole lot about cars so I need something maintainance "free". I'm willing to pay extra to limit the amout of time needed for practicalities. 

Any advice on what to get and how to practically get it? 

Any idea on what price level is reasonable to expect when everything is counted in (insurance, gas, down payment/rent etc)? 

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you wont get a lease car ..

certaily not economical to buy ..the insurance would be very expensive 
Start by going thru the rental car company .. you can get an on-line quote 
but watch the fine print.. there are alway extras ...

for 50 miles a day ..a cab may be even better sometimes


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

Following on from what Davis said, even a 'long term' rent can cost more than a short term (1-2 months depending on rental company) as you have to pay insurance on top. When we moved here we found short term rental of a month at a time the cheapest, we would just take it back and swap it for a different car each time. We looked into longer rental but it cost more than double.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is there a company that is backing you in this? Because I know from former colleagues that, when they were sent to the US on a temporary visa, it wasn't a problem to lease a car. The company had a deal with a lease company (but the contract was in the expats name).
(I am talking about people who stayed for at least 6 months, but most of them stayed for 3 years).


----------



## Thor77 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for helpful reply. Regarding EVHB's question, we have J1/J2 visas (University of Michigan) so I doubt they will fix a leasing deal for us 

Any idea what a monthly rent deal would cost? 

Does anyone have any idea how much a car loose value, let's say you buy a used car for 25k, and sell it after 5 months, how much could you expect to get (if you have little know how on how to buy/sell used cars)?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thor77 said:


> Thanks for helpful reply. Regarding EVHB's question, we have J1/J2 visas (University of Michigan) so I doubt they will fix a leasing deal for us
> 
> Any idea what a monthly rent deal would cost?
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how much a car loose value, let's say you buy a used car for 25k, and sell it after 5 months, how much could you expect to get (if you have little know how on how to buy/sell used cars)?


There is no way anyone can give you numbers. From mileage to type of car, condition, even color - it is a wide range. This is something you may have to handle on site. Have you reached out to the International Student Department?


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

For rentals look at their websites (Budget, Hertz, Dollar etc).

As for how much a car would loose in value, as Twostep says it's impossible to say. Make sure you take into account how hard it will be getting insurance with no credit or driving history, you will be treated as if you are a teenager who has just passed their test, resulting in extremely high premiums (think into the $1000's).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you look at prices of rental cars in the US, dont forget that, as someone with no Nort-American car insurance, you will have to buy the extra insurvance (for damage to the car, or the other car, or your liability). 
Also have a look at the European websites of the car rental companies. I always rented my car through a German website: DRIVE-USA | The American Way Of "Drive" (they have a German and an English website). I took their 'super all inclusive' package, and then I knew I didn't have to buy additional insurance once I was in the US, although a lot of rental companies will try to fool you that you really really need extra this or extra that. LOL Don't believe them! And make sure to read the contract that they let you sign, make sure that everything says '0', except for the amount that you rented the car. Because sometimes you indiciate you want nothing extra but still they will charge you something, they put it on the contract. You, you are tired after the long flight and the only thing you would like to do is take the car and drive to your hotel/house. It's not fair, but if you don't check it, and they fool you, there's nothing you can do because you signed it)


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

There's really no other option than to rent on a month-by-month basis. Not cheap and as other have said, the insurance will be a killer. 

Family-friendly?... are school-age kids involved? Make sure you get all the details locked down before committing to a move like this because Ann Arbor isn't the sort of place you can afford to be with kids and without transport.

Good luck.


----------

